# Who's a Giant Brat?!?!?



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LEILA!!!
Oh my stars, she has been so evil since her diet started. I guess i sympathize but.... I just heard my son Pierce yell "NO LEILA NO!!!!!' and guess what the brat did... she cleaned up his dinner dish. YEP, every bit that was left. Good Lord, she is relentless. He had ate all he wanted and had left probably 1/4 c of noodles and some chicken. Well its polished clean as a whistle now. Shoot, I don't even need to wash it!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahahahaha omg little pig dog...

Hun all mine are this bad all the time, even Oakley will steal food clear off my plate when I'm not looking lol. I will admit I am not as hard on them as I should be but they are all happy little critters so oh well if their manners aren't the best, they do know who's boss hahaha.

But LOL I guess no dinner for her tonight?

You have to wonder -- maybe she's been doing this all along and you just notice more now that you are being intentional about cutting her food back?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

NOPE no dinner for miss fatty patty 2nite. That was her dinner. 
She drives me bananas!!!!!
No I am sure she hasn't been doing this all along. Back then she was stealing lucy kibble sometimes But i've been drill sargeant and it hasn't happened since. Mwhahahahahah! Poor lucy is on cut back too.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL but b'c they are so naughty is why we love them and want to squeeze them...its just not as cute when a big dog steals but its hilarious when a little dog does even if its bad and you have to hollar at them secretly we are always laughing about it.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

hahaha...that's too funny....

all my are the same way....I remember came home and saw a piece of steak licked clean to the bone...LOL....I know that NaNa got it off from the table then of course MoJie finished it....I knew this cause in the morning I saw soft poop from MoJie....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You should see Oakley and Taco Bell. My dog that does NOT eat will LUNGE at my hand mouth wide open to steal a bite of my taco when I am not looking. It's trouble if she manages to bite in!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

It's torture being on a diet


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> You should see Oakley and Taco Bell. My dog that does NOT eat will LUNGE at my hand mouth wide open to steal a bite of my taco when I am not looking. It's trouble if she manages to bite in!


well they do hail from mexico. :laughing8:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

btw she says the noodles were much better than her cruddy ol dog food anyway, mama


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I say she is smart! Noodles and chicken sound good!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> btw she says the noodles were much better than her cruddy ol dog food anyway, mama


Well Kristi and T, judging by the post pig-out lip licking, i'd say she gave em' 2 paws up!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

High 5 Leila!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

went to the keg steakhouse here wasnt that hungry so only at half of a $50 steak forgot to put it in the fridge while i was rushing around to go out after and left it on the table came home to an empty container mushrooms and steak completely gone I am guessing Ninja was the culprit he can get food from anywhere lol little weasel had a nice expensive meal that night lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How do your guys get up high enough to get the food?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> went to the keg steakhouse here wasnt that hungry so only at half of a $50 steak forgot to put it in the fridge while i was rushing around to go out after and left it on the table came home to an empty container mushrooms and steak completely gone I am guessing Ninja was the culprit he can get food from anywhere lol little weasel had a nice expensive meal that night lol


Mmmmm!! Lucky little terd.  I bet he was in hog heaven. Bahahaha :laughing8:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> How do your guys get up high enough to get the food?


My son ate his dinner tonight on the couch watching tv. So he put the plate on the end table beside the couch. Got up to go change into his bball clothes for practice and when he got back TADA!!!! lol He was done butttt leila is supposed to be counting cals not binging out. lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah, okay. :lol: Little Stinker!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I confess I LOLed! Miley is the same way though! She is just on a blind mission to consume as many calories as she can and if she smells food or drink she wont stop til she gets it or you put it away. She gobbles her food the fastest at meal time and races around to see if the other dogs have any she can steal and she is relentless in trying to get whatever we are eating. 
T I cant speak for all of the other food fiends, but Miley is very agile and leaps onto the dining chairs and then up onto the table. She can also jump from the back of the couch in the living room to the breakfast bar/ kitchen counter. Shes a naughty little monkey!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

In her defense though Miley does keep us tidy...you cant leave a plate or glass out anywhere as she will harass you and drive you nuts trying to get it. Dirty dishes always go straight to the dishwasher or Miley WILL get them.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LOL at Miley 
I think she and leila were separated at birth. lol I wonder why certain dogs are hungry all the time. Ugh, and why did i have to pick one.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine can hop up to the table too, Oakley's gotten on the counter before somehow too, by pulling out drawers and jumping in them.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> I confess I LOLed! Miley is the same way though! She is just on a blind mission to consume as many calories as she can and if she smells food or drink she wont stop til she gets it or you put it away. She gobbles her food the fastest at meal time and races around to see if the other dogs have any she can steal and she is relentless in trying to get whatever we are eating.
> T I cant speak for all of the other food fiends, but Miley is very agile and leaps onto the dining chairs and then up onto the table. She can also jump from the back of the couch in the living room to the breakfast bar/ kitchen counter. Shes a naughty little monkey!


Another little Stinker! :lol: That is very agile! I would pass out if one of mine jumped onto the dining room chair. They hop and hop, but can't make it up. :lol:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> Another little Stinker! :lol: That is very agile! I would pass out if one of mine jumped onto the dining room chair. They hop and hop, but can't make it up. :lol:


That's the beauty of having tiny wees.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Mine can hop up to the table too, Oakley's gotten on the counter before somehow too, by pulling out drawers and jumping in them.


Oh my word!!!! She an acrobatic genius.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> That's the beauty of having tiny wees.


That's one plus to it, eh? :lol: They could never jump onto the dining room chairs, table, or counter. I think I'd be in total shock. :lol: But I wouldn't even be able to be mad. I'd fall out laughing! But I will say that if they could, they probably would. Cause they mad dog me while I'm cooking. :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> That's one plus to it, eh? :lol: They could never jump onto the dining room chairs, table, or counter. I think I'd be in total shock. :lol: But I wouldn't even be able to be mad. I'd fall out laughing! But I will say that if they could, they probably would. Cause they mad dog me while I'm cooking. :lol:


Oakley has always been a jumping bean since I got her at around 2 lbs and a few oz! Always been able to jump on the bed, chairs, up to tables, on bookshelves...thus why I got her insured lol. She's awful. But she has longer legs than your guys as she's almost 8" tall. She's been able to jump baby gates since she hit maybe 3 lbs too and we aren't talkin knee high ones we are talking full on baby gates! She'd have been great at agility.

Bryco JUST learned how to jump on the couch about a few weeks ago even though he weighs more than her now!

Ugh Trigger and Laurel are awful too but they are both much bigger than O and B so I guess that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

cherper said:


> LOL at Miley
> I think she and leila were separated at birth. lol I wonder why certain dogs are hungry all the time. Ugh, and why did i have to pick one.




MoJie is hungry all the time....!!..:coolwink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Oakley has always been a jumping bean since I got her at around 2 lbs and a few oz! Always been able to jump on the bed, chairs, up to tables, on bookshelves...thus why I got her insured lol. She's awful. But she has longer legs than your guys as she's almost 8" tall. She's been able to jump baby gates since she hit maybe 3 lbs too and we aren't talkin knee high ones we are talking full on baby gates! She'd have been great at agility.
> 
> Bryco JUST learned how to jump on the couch about a few weeks ago even though he weighs more than her now!
> 
> Ugh Trigger and Laurel are awful too but they are both much bigger than O and B so I guess that doesn't surprise me.


Yeah, Oakley looks really tall. She's smart, and put her height to good use. :lol: I would die if mine did all of that. I flip out when they all start chasing each other through the house. I just sit there and clinch my teeth. Like oh god, this is an accident waiting to happen. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Yeah, Oakley looks really tall. She's smart, and put her height to good use. :lol: I would die if mine did all of that. I flip out when they all start chasing each other through the house. I just sit there and clinch my teeth. Like oh god, this is an accident waiting to happen. :lol:


I think AJ is like Oakley, he is not as tall but he goes where he WANTS!
I think I would faint or have a cardiac if Bijou tried to jump on the couch, he's a smart boy.. he just stands there and barks his squeeky bark in demand to be picked up. 

:lol:

These dogs are so hilarious.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I think AJ is like Oakley, he is not as tall but he goes where he WANTS!
> I think I would faint or have a cardiac if Bijou tried to jump on the couch, he's a smart boy.. he just stands there and barks his squeeky bark in demand to be picked up.
> 
> :lol:
> ...


Chance will jump on the couch if he gets a running start. He aims himself at the side, picks up some speed, and will get up there. Gia even tries to get on the couch. They don't always make it, Chance moreso than Gia. Lexie has no bounce in her step at all. :lol: Goofy little girl twisted her back trying it awhile back. Her back was "out" for about a month from doing it. Jade, she doesn't try to jump on anything. She couldn't if she tried all day long. :lol: But none of them ever attempt to jump on dining room chairs, etc. They will stand there and bounce at your feet. Like, "hold me Mama, hold me." But with their lil short legs, they don’t have much of a chance. :lol:

High 5 Bijou! That's the way to do it! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

But I will say one thing for their short legs. They can run really fast. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> But I will say one thing for their short legs. They can run really fast. :lol:


Oh god can they ever! Bijou really really cracks us up when he gets the zoomies.. he crouches even lower to the ground and skids around on the hardwood floor, I actually get worried he could skid into something! :lol:

He just gets going so fast you see him slide sideways sometimes.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Oh god can they ever! Bijou really really cracks us up when he gets the zoomies.. he crouches even lower to the ground and skids around on the hardwood floor, I actually get worried he could skid into something! :lol:
> 
> He just gets going so fast you see him slide sideways sometimes.


Ha-ha!!! Mine do that crouch thingie too! Looks like they have no legs at all, just their body. But they are maneuvering across the floor at lightning speed. It is hilarious!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol mine are really well mannered the most daisy does is Hoover the chair once you're off it!!

My friends dog is bad news though her son was eating his dinner still and she was washing up and she heard him crying went it to find her dog on the table eating his dinner!!! He'd jumped on the spare chairs and onto the top of the table!!! Uhuh not in my house they have to sit on the other side of the room whilst we eat or I get indigestion!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Naughty Leila!!

Post her our way and we'll sort her out. I'm sure Louie would approve 

Lou is very good about food. He knows not to get too close when we are eating. He could easily get onto the table if he wanted to but hes not much of a mountain goat. He prefers to jump onto someones lap than a bit of furniture. He is very capapble to jump up on stuff but still gives you the puppy eyes for a lift up. I normally make him jump though as I know hes capable!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

We are pretty strict about the dogs coming around when we're eating and there is no begging in this house. But young miss leila still has a lot to learn. And hubby does not tolerate it!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

What a little stinker pot. That is SOOOOOOOOO something Zoey would do, she's like a 4# hoover vacuum, she will eat anything she can find, always acts like she's starving to death even if her belly is overflowing with food.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL That little stinker!!! LOL Just looking at your siggy and this post makes me laugh!!! She's like "What ME???" AH she's too cute to be mad at!!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha Laurel is bad too she sits right at our feet on "vibrate" with the saddest eyes, like we've just starved her and never fed her...if you tell her "Laurel, GO lay down..." ...she just turns around or sometimes even a half turn. She thinks/hopes that's good enough!

The rest will go away if we tell them to...but they come right back. My fault though, I haven't focused on proper training with that.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I took her out just a bit ago and she just looks soooo much better. Maybe by a wk or less we'll be at a good weight. I hope!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico is an --oportunistic omnivour for sure...he'd eat anything. He loves food. He is good about not going to the table for it. However, if it was left out--like just left there like a gift for him, that is how he'd view it.
He also knows that when my daughter s in the kitchen --food is involved. He gets so excited --funny. I could be cleaning something or making tea--but Maeve is definitely going to be eating and he is on board for that..lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> I took her out just a bit ago and she just looks soooo much better. Maybe by a wk or less we'll be at a good weight. I hope!


you're doing great and you must be pleased it won't be drug out!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Hahaha Laurel is bad too she sits right at our feet on "vibrate" with the saddest eyes, like we've just starved her and never fed her...if you tell her "Laurel, GO lay down..." ...she just turns around or sometimes even a half turn. She thinks/hopes that's good enough!
> 
> The rest will go away if we tell them to...but they come right back. My fault though, I haven't focused on proper training with that.


She told me you starve her keep bringing pups in and not feeding her poor laurel


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hahaha Laurel is bad too she sits right at our feet on "vibrate" with the saddest eyes, like we've just starved her and never fed her...if you tell her "Laurel, GO lay down..." ...she just turns around or sometimes even a half turn. She thinks/hopes that's good enough!
> 
> The rest will go away if we tell them to...but they come right back. My fault though, I haven't focused on proper training with that.


OMG, Zoey does that too, she will sit there and beg, then when you don't give her anything or tell her to go away she will walk off turn around and give you the GLARE OF DEATH.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I feel like a bad person when Laurel begs and I am eating, like I've just shaved a 11 year old girl's head of gorgeous blonde hair or killed a chipmunk.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Poor poor laurel she's so hard done by I love that dog sheis hilarious I would love to see her with miles before you came on the scene lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Poor poor laurel she's so hard done by I love that dog sheis hilarious I would love to see her with miles before you came on the scene lol


oh she totally ruled him lol and he didn't even know it...shoved him out of his own bed if she felt like it!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ahahahaha I think she's so funny she has such a cheeky face ahahaha


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Leila your a pig!!
Honey actually stole all the cat food 
last night  I didnt let her have her
own dinner after that!
I always put her in her pen and feed
her at the same time as the cats get
fed, but hubby was on feeding duties
last night as I have been very sick!


----------

